# What does your SPOO look like really?



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

ok, this is for all the groomers and others out there that keep thier spoo in a longer trim. I love freshly groomed poodles, i love grooming poodles, i dont love how my poodle clients look when they come in...i am hoping that it is cause most don't brush or bath in between appoints. 
please tell me details of when last groomed(bathed/fluff dryed/trimmed etc) and how often you brush, what dog looks like in between. post picture please. I am really curious to see. oh and include what kind of weather and lifestyle you lead, out walking in snow, mostly stays indoors and/or clean etc.
for example i just walked my dogs home from grooming shop tonight, the sidewalks are covered in snow and slush and water puddles and mud(we are having a weird hot streak after -30c last month)so they are all muddy and wet. oh and do poodle coats drop dirt the way my golden's does? she lays in her kennel and when she gets up there's a pile dirt that fell off. thanks


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I'm a groomer so my dogs don't often go long between brushes or baths, but right now I'm growing Vegas out into a fluffy face/feet clip, so he's starting to get shaggy in the face. HOWEVER! Since the whiskers grow faster than the face hair, I go through and cut all the whiskers are short as possible. I can handle a fuzzy face, but damnit I cannot stand those whiskers.

Vegas goes outdoors often since he'll stick with me, Vienna will more when I have a fence. Her recall sucks, dumb blonde. I'll normally just hose them off if they're really dirty, though summer only. The dirt will just brush off when they're dry, that's how I'll normally get dirt, leaves, or twigs out.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont have a SPOO but I do have a mini  I brush every other day usually. I could probablly go a week in between but I dont cause he likes being brushed now. I live in TX and its usually nice weather, but we have actually had snow lately. I have to say the snow has made it icky...I had to give him a bath like 3 days in one week! I am obsessed with him smelling clean and being fluffy though. i will get a pic, brb.

ETA a pic


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha Itzaclip, I wonder the same things!

My little guy is 12 weeks so I am curious what his coat is going to be like and how much I am going to obsess over how he looks. Right now I love his face freshly shaved, 2 weeks growth is to much for me!

I kind of like the "ringlet" look of the poodles that have not been brushed in a while, but I love the fresh blown out look so much!

I am planning to just groom him when I have time, otherwise, there is always my day off...


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

like today my hubby and i walked the dogs(9yr golden & 11.5 yr rotti/lab/husky) to tim hortons for coffee and when we got home we were all so muddy i left them outside with bones to chew on in the sunshine(it's +6c out) so that the snow rubs some of the dirt off. i have never groomed at home, always at my shop. just trying to prepare myself for how i will do things. good to hear i can kennel up till he's dry and then brush off(talking about future boy spoo i dont own yet.heehee) i dont even have a table at home.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

bella gets brushed through very well weekly. that's all it needs right now. bath usually week to two weeks. i tend to rotate every 2 weeks betweeen FFT nd scissorng so both re done monthly. 

however i do groom as well. i'm set up t work my bggest issue now is i hve foster pups so she stays home more so it's harder to get her done. 

this is her before a bath? (1? maybe 2 weeks between? this was in october so wet muddy a bit)











3 days post the groom friday- no brushing or anything since


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond gets brushed at least once a week, usually twice. He gets a bath every weekend, so he generally stays pretty clean and tangle-free. He's an inside dog, we don't have a yard, and I don't take him on nearly as many walks as I should, so he generally stays inside. He goes on long long walks in the park and to the dog park for hours on the weekends and days I don't work though. I also groom him, so the times between grooms vary a lot lol. Sometimes I won't shave his face for a couple months just cause I like the fluff, and I tend to groom his body in pieces. Back end one week, front end the next week, TK trimmed here and there... etc. No real schedule to it. 

Here's a pic of him after a week of no brushing, probably 2-3 weeks no bath (super flattering photo... lol). 
And one of him with a fluffy face like I like. That last pic is what he usually looks like- it was taken a few days after his bath, I think.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

You must be from Calgary  I brush mine once a week bath every 2 weeks if not showing. The chinooks make them wet and curly but when they dry any dirt either falls off or brushes out. When you brush them out they fluff up pretty good.

First pic is fluffed up from wet and curly. 2nd is getting wet again after being fluffed. 3rd fresh and clean.

He's white and if you brush off the dirt and fluff he looks clean. Hope that helps.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris is groomed weekly; I do a bath & dry, brush out anything the force dryers didn't untangle, comb her through, do her FFT and re-band her topknot [having cut the bands before going in the bath]. Every few weeks I'll scissor a bit too, but it's not every week.

this is I think this was the day before a bath & groom showing her ears getting gross (from playing and slobbering outside. lol!)

Week 2/52 by flyingduster, on Flickr


This is a couple of weeks without a bath or brush out, over christmas:

3rd Jan 2011 by flyingduster, on Flickr

this is her usual look at the end of the week:









another pic of her but think this was a couple of weeks of no grooming and I was brushing her out rather than bathing her [no time for a full bath at christmas!]










It is summer her. Technically. We've had a crap summer though, with very little sun, and a lot of rain. lol! We get plenty of rain here, though not much snow in winter. I tend to avoid the rain with her though... I don't mind her getting damp at times, but if it's really wet she wears a jacket to keep most of her body dry, or we don't go out. lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

This picture shows Izze and Sabrina on a camping trip. They have been hiking and swimming in the lake. I think they look pretty typical of active and out-doorsy Poodles.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

vtomblin said:


> You must be from Calgary


 from olds, just outside calgary. are you at a dog park in the one pic, which one? when i get my spoo i am so contacting you for playtime! thank you for the realistic pics.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's Buddy today. It's been awhile since his last groom but this is after I brushed him out today. I'll be taking him to get groomed sometime this week or next. Probably.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

We were at the southland dog park. A real zoo if you don't go at off times. Some people should not let their dogs off leash and we've had some close calls with my puppy. The dog went after her, she screamed, I grabbed her then the dog started biting me! We are all fine but boycotting in favour of lesser known ones. I'll tell you where to go when you are ready. 

On another note, a co-owner/ breeder of one of mine is rehoming a 2 yr old neutered male. (black I think) champion tested parents. If you were looking.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Hank gets a bath about every other week and brushed almost daily. I take him to get clipped every 6 to 8 wks. He will be going in soon. My Hank doesn't look anything like most of the dogs on here. hahaha


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i am worried about dog parks, i had bad experience with my golden getting attacked when she was only 5 months old and we were off by ourselves far away, but it is really hard to find enough breeds, and nice dogs in a small town to play with. i will definately contact you when i get my pup. i am on a waiting list, i really want a puppy since i have so many specific things i want to teach.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

whats the length on the body? guardcomb? rough length on legs? looks like cuffs are about 2" growth?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a groomer so mine don't go too long without being brushed/groomed. Occasionally I will slack a bit but the only time they have ever gotten really matted is when I've gone to visit parents, etc.. and left them with my fiance, lol.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hank said:


> Hank gets a bath about every other week and brushed almost daily. I take him to get clipped every 6 to 8 wks. He will be going in soon. My Hank doesn't look anything like most of the dogs on here. hahaha



Greetings from one MN person to another! Enjoying the warm up?
Oh I think he looks great! Love his name too!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

This is probably my most "ungroomed" picture of Hoolie. Being black he never really looks dirty. We actually like him when his coat is like this but I like his face clipped.. hate the shaggy face!


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Spoowisperer! You are the first person on here that I have seen from MN. I am loving the warm weather. I hope you get a chance to get outside and enjoy it!


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

Coffee (my mini poodle) gets brushed everyday, and gets a bath/teeth cleaning/nail trimming every week. and coat trim (like trimming the un proportioned hairs) every 3 weeks. by a professional groomer. the best groomer i know here in the philippines charge less than 20 dollars per full groom.(not show grooms) so going to a professional groomer isn't that bad..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry and Millie go to the groomer every 4 weeks. I often will bathe/force dry/shave FFT in between groomings. Henry is in a short lamb clip so I don't worry too much about him. I brush him maybe once a week to fluff him up. Because he is such an inky black, he never really looks dirty, shaggy or sloppy.

I am pretty anal about Millie because of her long coat (she's in a CC and I am practicing growing coat). If it's raining she goes out the door, pees in the rocks and runs back in. Same thing if its muddy. I don't allow both dogs in the backyard at the same time on muddy days because they will run and tear up the yard + get muddy. (They get long walks on muddy days instead). 

Because of her long coat, and the TORTURE of dematting if she gets dirty or wet, I do my best to keep Millie out of the mud and rain. Tonight she spent about 10 minutes in the rain and I immediately took her downstairs and dried her. I am looking forward to putting her in a Miami clip sometime in the future so she can get as muddy as she wants. 

My groomer owns 3 standard poodles, two of them are finished champions and she is very involved in the local poodle fancy. I am very conscious of the way my groomer views the way I take care of my poodles so I _always_ make sure Henry and Millie are both tangle and mat free before bringing them to her. Anyway, my point is, I don't necessarily think the general population of poodle owners keeps their poodles looking as nice as the majority of us on this forum. Poodles don't have to be matted or gross looking after 4-6 weeks post-grooming. It does take a decent amount of work, though, to keep them looking decent.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Baby Brown*

My 14 week old pup went in today for for his first grooming. Groomer said he did great. I usually bathe every 2 weeks, brush every 2 days. For a few months I wiil be bringing him in every month, so he gets comfortable with the groomer. I get my SPoos shaved down twice a year, we do a lot of hiking and spend a lot of time at the lake. This is Russell just home from the groomer and one of him a couple of weeks before :act-up:


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

This is Glader at his worst. He is going through coat change and is getting brushed daily if possible. However, I've been remodeling my shop so he skipped the last few days. All my poodles get a bath weekly, fft every 2 weeks and a groom as needed depending on their different cuts. Glader is desperately in need of a scissoring, but I'm holding out till after APF next week so I can use my new stuff. :act-up: Normally I have to scissor him about every 4 weeks. He has so much coat and it grows really fast. 

We have had a cold and wet winter. I don't let him out in the rain much, but he loves all the snow we've had.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

when do you do your own dogs? i own a full time groom/retail store i am the head groomer, i only have a prep bather and store staff. i am booked solid 5 days a week 8-10 hrs, do you get your staff to bath? i have started holding spots when old clients pass away for my new puppy as i want lots oftraining grooming time.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

Guys, Just one question, is it okay if I brush my poodle for three times a week?.. because I brush my mini poo everyday... because i'm worried that if I skipped 1 day, he'll get matts..


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

ItzaClip said:


> when do you do your own dogs? i own a full time groom/retail store i am the head groomer, i only have a prep bather and store staff. i am booked solid 5 days a week 8-10 hrs, do you get your staff to bath? i have started holding spots when old clients pass away for my new puppy as i want lots oftraining grooming time.


I own my own shop. I have a bather and I am the only groomer. I usually let my bather start my standard while I finish my last dog. Then I take over. It's not that I don't want her to do it, but I really enjoy doing my own dogs. I stay late to finish them. It's sort of a relaxing end of the day for me. I lock the doors, and listen to an audio book and groom away. That being said, Glader is the only one I have to do that with. My toys I can work in during the day usually. They don't take near as long, and I am the only one to touch them. I'm a control freak. Glader, the spoo, is the only on in a scissor cut and he takes so long. It can get hairy sometimes.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my puppy with snow stuck all over her ankles, after being outside in January. Usually she gets brushed or combed every day and washed every 2-3 weeks depending on how dirty she gets. I clip her face and feet and around her bottom every month or so and trim or clip the other hair occasionally as needed.

I really don't like the 'hairy face' look on poodles. I think it's because it makes them look like giant Bichon Frisés rather than poodles, and because it's the sort of thing the antisnob 'designer' mongrel crew are into.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's a tomboy! by faerie made, on Flickr

her topknot is askew ( with bands falling out) she has leaves and dried grass in her ears and tail. 
that's how my poodle rolls. no frou here.


----------

